# George Forman in a box



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

My George Forman rotisserie (SP?) grills heating element broke and I salvaged the motor. Question is, is anyone familair with the wiring of the motor. I want to bypass the timer and heating element. I will try and get pictures.

I want to use it to make a MIB.

Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lean Mean MIB Machine?


----------

